# Mahindra 3550 loader



## robinlandreth66 (9 mo ago)

Can someone tell me what to look for on my tractor. The front loader will not raise more than 3 feet off the ground. It will no longer pick the front wheels up off the ground like it just looses power. Hydraulic fluid level is full.
Your help in this matter is greatly appreciated


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

robinlandreth66 said:


> Can someone tell me what to look for on my tractor. The front loader will not raise more than 3 feet off the ground. It will no longer pick the front wheels up off the ground like it just looses power. Hydraulic fluid level is full.
> Your help in this matter is greatly appreciated



A couple of quick checks would be to look at all of the lines and make sure that you don't have any leaks at all.....A small leak would not cause you to loose much fluid but would cause you to loose pressure.....Also, when is the last time that you changed the hydro filters?


----------



## robinlandreth66 (9 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> A couple of quick checks would be to look at all of the lines and make sure that you don't have any leaks at all.....A small leak would not cause you to loose much fluid but would cause you to loose pressure.....Also, when is the last time that you changed the hydro filters?


Thanks for your reply and yes it's due for a filter change, that's what I'm out purchasing today. I'll let you know what happens 
Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

robinlandreth66 said:


> Can someone tell me what to look for on my tractor. The front loader will not raise more than 3 feet off the ground. It will no longer pick the front wheels up off the ground like it just looses power. Hydraulic fluid level is full.
> Your help in this matter is greatly appreciated


It might help if you could tell us what (if anything) ELSE doesn't work as it should. If the fluid or filter was the problem it would affect steering, three point, remote valve operation, etc. If the problem is only with the loader, then your symptom as described could be as simple as a quick connect not seated or functioning properly. Check them before doing anything else.


----------



## robinlandreth66 (9 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> It might help if you could tell us what (if anything) ELSE doesn't work as it should. If the fluid or filter was the problem it would affect steering, three point, remote valve operation, etc. If the problem is only with the loader, then your symptom as described could be as simple as a quick connect not seated or functioning properly. Check them before doing anything else.


Everything else on the tractor, hydraulically, works as it should. The loader however also has no down force.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That tells me the problem is not with the filter. We see the generic response so frequently "change the fluid and filters". While that may be of help in some cases, it's really not the answer in most.

Your problem seems to be mostly with the loader operation, so concentrate on that. The loader valve and its related plumbing could be almost anything, so offering comments or suggestions regarding that gains us little. Again, I lean towards quick couplers. A known cause for your symptom. Check them, all of them. Don't just look at them, but separate and re connect each one. You may just find one that isn't seated quite like the others, even though they all "look" the same. Before you do that, stop the engine, lower the loader all the way, and cycle the lift/lower dump/curl functions two or three times each.

Having done that and the problem persists, try and post some photos of the loader valve, the related hoses/lines leading to and from it from multiple angles so we can see what you see. Maybe something will stand out.

One more thing, is this a cable controlled valve package? There's another problem area producing similar problems.


----------



## robinlandreth66 (9 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> That tells me the problem is not with the filter. We see the generic response so frequently "change the fluid and filters". While that may be of help in some cases, it's really not the answer in most.
> 
> Your problem seems to be mostly with the loader operation, so concentrate on that. The loader valve and its related plumbing could be almost anything, so offering comments or suggestions regarding that gains us little. Again, I lean towards quick couplers. A known cause for your symptom. Check them, all of them. Don't just look at them, but separate and re connect each one. You may just find one that isn't seated quite like the others, even though they all "look" the same. Before you do that, stop the engine, lower the loader all the way, and cycle the lift/lower dump/curl functions two or three times each.
> 
> ...


Found it, quick coupler not fully engaged. Reattached and everything is good now.

Thanks to all of you


----------

